# Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion watch



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

*Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion watch*

Fashion watches. We all seem to hate on them. But why? Because everybody else is, is there a good reason behind it? 
The main reasons I have found seemed to be a prevalence of quartz, derivative bland styling, bad value for money, and or course the fashion brand.

Let's start with the brand. Simply being a fashion brand should not be a strike into itself. After all, Tiffany and Co. could be considered a fashion brand, they didn't always make there own watches. We pay a premium for Tiffany signed Rolex and Patek watches. Why? At the end of the day they are good watches regardless of the name on the dial.

Derivative bland styling? That of course is in the eye of the beholder. Sure, many fashion watches aren't very sophisticated in this department, but it you like the looks, go for it.

Bad value for money. This is where I think the heart of the problem lies. And it shouldn't be just "fashion" branded watches either. Timex is a big sinner here. Nothing wrong with a mineral crystal, quartz powered, plated brass cased, questionably styled watch if you like the look of it. If it's cheap and has a price befitting it's spec. This is where I get confused. If I can get a much better spec, automatic, sapphire crystal, stainless steel cased watch for let's say $250, why would I pay double that for some fashion watch? I don't care about the name. Any storied in watchmaking named is going to cost more than $1,000 anyways. But at least that $400 micro brand is good quality for its price.

So the question is, if there were a well specced watch from a fashion label for a great price would you buy it? What if there were a Levi's branded diver, with a sapphire crystal, ceramic lumed bezel, stainless steel case and bracelet with an ETA movement that while looking like every other diver, was priced at $450, would you buy it? Would it be more or less appealing with Levis, or Wrangler, or Carhart for it's "fashion label". I'm never claiming it to be an $8,000 Submariner, or a $2,000 Oris Aquis, just an honest quality watch for it's price bracket.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

Great post! 

I would. If the watch is such great value and looks good, one shouldn't loose too much at time of sale. If I wasn't a flipper, even better. Good looks and great value is a win, win in my book.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*



Horological-psychologist said:


> Great post!
> 
> I would. If the watch is such great value and looks good, one shouldn't loose too much at time of sale. If I wasn't a flipper, even better. Good looks and great value is a win, win in my book.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Thanks Horological-psychologist. Unfortunately some mod flipped it over to this forum within about 2 minutes posting it. I think it may have gotten a good discussion if left where I posted it in the Public Forum. I wonder if they even read it, or saw the word "fashion" and nope- not here, moved it.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

I associate "fashion" watches with quartz, cheap mineral glass, and brands that spend more on marketing than quality control. But if you can find one that isn't all those things then I'd probably consider it more of a "microbrand" than a "fashion" watch.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*



Sebast975 said:


> I associate "fashion" watches with quartz, cheap mineral glass, and brands that spend more on marketing than quality control. But if you can find one that isn't all those things then I'd probably consider it more of a "microbrand" than a "fashion" watch.


Fair enough, but some not so cheap with mineral glass and quartz! And others are halfway decent watches (even quartz), but are priced just stupid.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

This guy had bought an Armani watch not long ago. I think the crystal was supposed to be sapphire and looks were quite good. Around $150 for what is basically a Chinese chrono. After a month it fell from his nightstand and...

Before:










After:










Now I can't know if any "real watch" would have done better but I feel it would. The guy was devastated - his "very expensive watch from a reputable brand" should not have broke. When we talked about it another guy told us he used to own a Sector and once he bumped his hand walking through a door and all the numbers fell off.

But hey - if Levi's mad a *good* watch for a fair price I'd buy it. But this is not going to happen.


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

If a brand like Levis made a sophisticated timepiece then I would of course buy it. I am not concerned about Branding too much. I prefer a good watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

I think hate is a strong term! And to say you hate all of a genre is narrow minded, after all I like at least one watch from most manufacturers.

The issue I have with a lot of watches from "Non watch makers" is that they take a $10 Chinese quartz watch and put their label on and then charge $150 for it.

The brand name and marketing is the only difference, and this is why I always attempt to get non WIS friends to buy a Seiko or other quality brand in the affordable price bracket.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

I don't hate fashion watches just some of them with questionable style and quality.
But that can be said about non fashion brands.
For sure i am not going to pay 400$ for Armany Exchage chrono i would buy Citizen with far more superior build, fit and finish and function. 
On other hand if i come across attractive Skagen or Fossil i may buy it. I did it. 
Fashion watches constitute huge market a lot of people buy them and value them. 
for many people who serve us behind counter and have to put up with office strict clothing and have no way to afford "real" watch nice fashion watch is the only way to go.

Timex by the way is de facto fashion brand right now. good value among fashion brands or even great value if you ask me. 
If it would not been for love of style we would of all been wearing something like Casio F91 or similarly affordable 3 hander and that would of been it.
We do buy watches because we prefer value of the brand and design (includes materials, finish and internals). 0 difference between fashion and watches.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

Bottom line for me is that they are ALL "fashion" watches at some point. Fashion or appearance is the very first thing (I or)a customer sees. If they don't care for the looks, they pass it up. Doesn't matter who made it or, how well-made it is. That watch will lay in the case, unsold.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*



Stirling Moss said:


> So the question is, if there were a well specced watch from a fashion label for a great price would you buy it? What if there were a Levi's branded diver, with a sapphire crystal, ceramic lumed bezel, stainless steel case and bracelet with an ETA movement that while looking like every other diver, was priced at $450, would you buy it?


Nope. If we're being honest here, brand plays a part in my decision. I wouldn't wear the diver you described, regardless of finishing or movement. Call me a brand whore, but c'mon, a lot of us really are.


----------



## chartzngrafs (Sep 22, 2019)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

Something happened after I started looking at watches for their specs and materials, that changed how I look at fashion watches. I cannot look at an Emporio Armani (or similar) watch with any sort of desire now after having purchased and fallen in love with my Seiko Presage for about the same price. I just can't make that ever make sense to buy a fashion watch again knowing what I can get as an alternative.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

I have an Emporio Armani ar2447. I bought it a couple of years ago simply because I liked it. I have to say it has one of the best looking dials in my collection. Other than that it's quartz, lightweight and the hardlex is easily damaged. (just a tiny little spec so far)
I still like it and wear it as a dress watch mostly. It's actually one of my more expensive watches.


----------



## Horophilia (Nov 27, 2019)

The answer is rather simple, because they are crap, decorated crap with huge endorsement and ads that you practically can see in every corner in the world. 
They mount cheap, run-off-the-mill chinese movement and add some bull stories to their brands to boost sale. The only, well two, things they excelled are in advertising and marketing.
Even if all the decent watches in the world are destroyed and it comes down to 1 remaining DW, I wouldn't even wear it. I'll just use my phone to tell time. 
Here's a real watch to lighten up this post, Omega Blue Side of the Moon Aventurine


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*



Horophilia said:


> The answer is rather simple, because they are crap, decorated crap with huge endorsement and ads that you practically can see in every corner in the world.
> They mount cheap, run-off-the-mill chinese movement and add some bull stories to their brands to boost sale. The only, well two, things they excelled are in advertising and marketing.
> Even if all the decent watches in the world are destroyed and it comes down to 1 remaining DW, I wouldn't even wear it. I'll just use my phone to tell time.
> Here's a real watch to lighten up this post, Omega Blue Side of the Moon Aventurine


And your Omega has no ads and endorsements? We all cant afford a $3k+ watch or even want to spend that much on a watch. If you buy/wear watches to tell time, there is no wrong watch to own/wear. If you buy them for other reasons then sure fashion brands are "crap". I am sure there are some that think Omega's are crap and they only wear brand lots more expensive. That is the fun of watches. There is something for everyone.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

I have about 20 watches up to about 3.5k ( Seiko Astron GPS ) down to < $50 and in that lot I have 2 ' Fashion ' watches , whatever that means ? and they get as much wrist time as every other I own , I have friends who own Rolex , Omega and the likes and they have all learned not to judge my cheaper watches when I wear them because if there is ONE ! thing that gets my back up it's watch snobbery !!! ,, it's like some people have the small C___ syndrome and wearing a 20k phallic symbol on their wrist makes them better that the rest of us ,

Hey all power to fashion watch lovers and wearers , just be aware that as said earlier $500 on a fashion statement watch or $500 in a Seiko or Citizen or Casio GShock etc. , it's your money and enjoy . As I really enjoy my Casio calculator watch and it was only $49 off eBay b-) .

Beanerds.


----------



## Jayjayausyd (Oct 28, 2019)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

My definition of fashion watch is when the company does not specialize in making watches or known for making watches.

Anyways, I don't mind fashion watches as there is a purpose for them but I wouldn't personally be paying a large $$$ to buy one for myself.

I mean, if I was wearing full LV, Armani, Hugo boss etc, I'll probably wear the same watch brand to complete the look.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

Personally I consider a $5,000 Calvin Klein watch is fashion watch, regardless how good it looks on you.


----------



## M1ks (Mar 16, 2019)

Categorising is easy.
Is it from a company who makes watches or a fashion house?
If the latter
It's a fashion brand, you pay for that branding and in many cases, it's cheap quality dressed up externally and oftentimes tacky.
Cost of the watch is irrelevant, a high horology Vs a nice 'expensive'watch Vs a daily wear Seiko etc are all watches from watch manufacturers and will offer better quality for value than a fashion house watch who are solely about brand promotion and external image.


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

If I'm willing to spend the level of money on a product that buys apex level brands, why buy less than apex level brands?

No different than why foodies don't likeTaco Bell; winos don't like Arbor Mist; cutlery fanatics don't like Cutco; audiophiles don't like Bose; off-roaders don't like fake lift blocks/spacers; etc


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*



Jayjayausyd said:


>


You can almost serve a three course dinner on that plate. :-d


----------



## Jayjayausyd (Oct 28, 2019)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

It's good wrist weapon in desperate times 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*



Sebast975 said:


> I *associate "fashion" watches with *quartz, cheap mineral glass, and brands that spend more on marketing than quality control. .


I don't think people hate fashion watches per se. 
They hate the "association," the way they also associate certain objects, words, looks, etc with "undesirable" elements in society.

This goes the other way: fawning over things, and brands, and celebrities, that they might not like if it were not for the "aura' of respectability that (supposedly) one should associate them with, etc.

In other words, it's just social programming, and some people cannot break it, or it never occurs to them that they could step outside of the program.


----------



## ipred (Jun 9, 2019)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

Personally i understand the hate against fashion watches based on the fact that these watches are sold at a price that doesn't represent the value of the watch.
On the other hand, for me the No1 criteria when buying a watch is the design and for my personal taste many fashion watches have better design than watches from 500€ to 50000€.
Another advantage of the fashion watches is the variety of them in sizes. This is crucial for me as i have a big wrist and i like elegant dress/casual watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

I would gladly wear this :


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

There are some Fashion Brands (Nautica comes to mind) that will put really good specs against the manufacturer (Timex) to the event, that some Nautica Watches far surpass the average quality of a Timex Watch.

A few years ago, I purchased a 38mm chocolate brown Fossil (Swiss Made) that I foolishly let go (too small); and I remember that many at F71 crapped on these watches for being a Fossil. However, that movement is widely popular and well regarded STP-1-11 movement used by other brands.


----------



## Sam K (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

If Louis Vuitton bought a bunch of stale McDonalds hamburgers, put them in LV branded styrofoam boxes, and priced them as premium Wagyu steak, most foodies would find it preposterous. And even people who only view food only as something they put in their food-hole to not die would frequently find the idea of paying premium prices for some cheap crap wrapped in a branded container rather daft.

That's most fashion watches. A stale burger wrapped in a disposable package branded with a fashion house logo.

If we assume the fashion house has genuine design and craft skills (that is, they actually make quality clothing and accessories, in addition to being good at branding), that skill still isn't being used in their watch lines.

If you don't like fashion brands, the fashion watch is a overpriced stale burger ment for plebians. If you DO like the brand, the fact that they're putting their brand on a stale burger can actually cheapen the brand to you.

It's not easy being a fashion watch. Luckily there's plenty of plebs desperate to associate themselves with their favourite fashion brand, and if they cant afford the $2 000 handbag they'll buy the $300 stale burger!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

All watches so loved on this forum are fashion statements. 
Like clothing which is fashion too it does not mean been fashionable reduce functionality or quality. 
All "tactical", field, pilot, diver... etc. watches are fashion things. They project certain style which in many cases has nothing to do with intended use.

I am not picking on people choices so every watch choice is fine as far as it makes owner happy.

Fashion watches make a lot of people happy and i am OK with that.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*



Wolfsatz said:


> There are some Fashion Brands (Nautica comes to mind) that will put really good specs against the manufacturer (Timex) to the event, that some Nautica Watches far surpass the average quality of a Timex Watch.
> 
> A few years ago, I purchased a 38mm chocolate brown Fossil (Swiss Made) that I foolishly let go (too small); and I remember that many at F71 crapped on these watches for being a Fossil. However, that movement is widely popular and well regarded STP-1-11 movement used by other brands.


Fossils are fine watches. A lot of styles and frankly not much to complain considering 7 year warranty and very generous repairs/ customer support.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*



Rocket1991 said:


> Fossils are fine watches. A lot of styles and frankly not much to complain considering 7 year warranty and very generous repairs/ customer support.


Agreed.
Fossil Swiss by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

Well, there are watches that trade on the name of a largely rag-trade brand. Ralph Lauren, Louis Vuitton, Graff ( https://www.graff.com/watches/mens/ & https://www.ablogtowatch.com/watch-brands/graff/) & Hermes are 4 I came by recently.

As go their looks, well, "degustibus..., but as time machines, they are legit.

I think the disdain among WIS for so-called fashion brands is that there's no getting around the fact that part of the watch's price is the intangible quality called styling, in the fashion sense rather than generic sense of that word. Quite simply, that's something women are allowed to prize & that men are expected to be indifferent about, if not disdainful of. 
The idea that a man would pay for something that is so "in your face" devoid of functional merit contradicts cultural gender norms.

So while it's normatively acceptable for a guy to buy a machine that tells time, a machine that does so in association a fashion heritage ( feminine) rather than a manufacturing heritage (masculine) is less likely to be well received by folks, men, who claim to value the technology, the industrial design, rather than the fashion design. A watch designed &/or built by a watch company allows buyers to feel like it was made for telling time, and the styling is secondary, even though that's not how the process' sequence.

There are, of course, exceptions. Cartier is the big one, and Piaget another. Graff, which has a story similar to Piaget's, may fall into that category for a certain class of watch aficionado, though I doubt most WIS types have any idea who Graff are. (Article from 6 yrs ago: https://www.watchonista.com/articles/graff-luxury-watches-manufacture-card)

But here's the thing, much of what WUS WISes will cite as their reasons for despising fashion watches doesn't pass the sniff test when tries to reconcile it w/watches & makes they highly regard. EG:
- In-house -> Fossil, the 4th largest watch firm 8n the world, is that, so is Loius Vuitton; so is Graff.
- Quality -> Whatever quality level you want can be found. (https://www.watchtime.com/featured/fossil-watches-made-in-switzerland-inside-fossils-swiss-mission/)
- Quartz -> Many fashion watches sole timekeeping trait is that they keep good time b/c even the cheapest quartz movements do, a d do so better than any commonly available mechanical watch.
"Passive-Aggressive" envy - People, pseudo collectors, don't like that the masses can, knowing absolutely nothing, reliably buy a halfway decent watch for very little money, & buy dozens of them for the price of one intermediate grade mechanical watch, thereby having the "sartorial" flexibility (and the whimsical fun accompanying it) that is expensive to replicate in the mechanical realms.
- Paying for a name -> I need only say one word, Rolex, to illustrate the prevalence of brand-based pricing. But Rolex isn't alone. Seiko, Citizen, Omega & every other non-fashion brand has a portion of its price deriving from the brand name, just as fashion watches do. (Interestingly, the best value in Hermes' lineup is, IMO, its watches. Hermes charges nowhere near the premium on them that it does for literally everything else it sells. https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cape-cod-watch-33-x-33mm-W041173WW00/)


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

It seems that no matter how you define a "fashion watch," someone will come along and try to disprove your definition. Just wear what you like and what appeals to you and don't try to impress people with your watch because someone will come along with a better/more impressive/more expensive watch.

I had a "fashion watch" that I was pretty impressed with at the time. It was a Hugo Boss Architecture 1512913. Was it the best bang for the buck? Definitely not, knowing what I know now about watches. But I liked the way it looked and got a ton of compliments on it. On top of that, it had a quality Japanese quartz movement. The second hand always hit the markers, unlike some more expensive Swiss/Japanese watches. Solid endlinks/bracelet. Signed crown and clasp.

Anyway, most people these days wear watches purely as a fashion accessory.


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

debicks said:


> Anyway, most people these days wear watches purely as a fashion accessory.


That's me, and knowing that it is me is why I am quick to admit not being a watch guy.


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

So I tested the lume on the Alpinist by giving it 30s of charge from the flashlight on my phone and seeing what happens.

Five minutes later, the hour dots and hands were noticeably dimmer but still amply distinguishable. The glow was comparable to what H3 lume always is.

Three hours later - the next time I looked, they were still glowing, but just barely. Some were glowing more so than others, but all were quite dim.

My conclusion: this watch is a daytime & it'll be okay in a nightclub/bar, but it's not the watch you want in total darkness.

For me, that's not a big deal. I didn't buy the Alpinist expecting it to perform well in the lume department.


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

With studded diamonds and the price will be up 10 folds.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion w*

Hate is a strong word!!

Have I bought them in the past? Yes, will I buy them again? No, why not? Because my tastes have changed, and once you get used to watches with a bit of horological cred you lose interest in them.

As for a definition, nothing set in stone.

Mine would be "All Show no go" ie cheap $10 Chinese movement wrapped up in a glossy case and priced at 20x what it should be.


----------



## rr82 (Jan 2, 2020)

Stirling Moss said:


> *Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion watch*
> 
> Fashion watches. We all seem to hate on them. But why? Because everybody else is, is there a good reason behind it?
> The main reasons I have found seemed to be a prevalence of quartz, derivative bland styling, bad value for money, and or course the fashion brand.
> ...


I think fashion watches are normally made with cheaper materials and quality. There are options that are indeed good value, even some Kickstarter campaigns.


----------



## Chrislc42 (Mar 14, 2021)

For some it's brand, and for some it's the heritage and history, but for me, it comes down to the fact that many of them mislead what and who they are. I have the same issues with numerous new brands or kickstarter brands. If you're gonna sell a $10 watch, then sell a $10 watch + other related cost, not $300+ watch that you make up some story about how you're "disrupting the industry" with "affordable luxury."


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Stirling Moss said:


> *Why do you guys all hate "fashion" watches, and is there a definitive description of a fashion watch*


You're not going to find much enthusiasm for cheap watches with 'designer' names on the dial in a forum full of people who don't bat an eyelid at spending thousands on a watch in stainless steel.

It's snobbery, really, but based upon the perceived value of the quality of the product. Lots of rich people buy Rolls Royces and look down their nose at 'mere' VWs or Toyotas, but the latter are perfectly adequate for the job of getting for A to B reliably, which is what most people are actually after in a car.

People with limited interest and/or knowledge about watches will simply see a fashion watch they like the look of and buy it, probably only owning one at a time.

People on a watch forum will spend more time researching (and being influenced by other forumites) before buying a watch.

M


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

I consider Rolex in the same category as fashion watches. Practically on every wrists of garbage gang banger, drug dealers, tough guy thugs, tasteless used car skulking schemer and degenerate gambler that will lie, cheat, steal, kill, scam and do whatever else to get that old-man, sleezy bling pierce as a status trophy.


----------



## Tudor_MT (9 mo ago)

snowman40 said:


> It's snobbery, really, but based upon the perceived value of the quality of the product. Lots of rich people buy Rolls Royces and look down their nose at 'mere' VWs or Toyotas, but the latter are perfectly adequate for the job of getting for A to B reliably, which is what most people are actually after in a car.


This would be true, but most of us watch people can recommend a piece in the same price range as a fashion watch. It's not snobbery.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

eynlai said:


> I consider Rolex in the same category as fashion watches. Practically on every wrists of garbage gang banger, drug dealers, tough guy thugs, tasteless used car skulking schemer and degenerate gambler that will lie, cheat, steal, kill, scam and do whatever else to get that old-man, sleezy bling pierce as a status trophy.


Laurent Ferrier and Roger Smith wouldn't agree: That Time Revolution Asked Roger Smith, Kari Voutilainen, Laurent Ferrier, And Philippe Dufour What Watch They'd Recommend For Under $10,000


----------



## Tudor_MT (9 mo ago)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Laurent Ferrier and Roger Smith wouldn't agree: That Time Revolution Asked Roger Smith, Kari Voutilainen, Laurent Ferrier, And Philippe Dufour What Watch They'd Recommend For Under $10,000


I don't know that this refutes what he says.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Tudor_MT said:


> I don't know that this refutes what he says.


I'm not refuting his insightful observations, I'm providing counterpoint from two of the most respected watchmakers of our generation.


----------



## purplepinky93 (9 mo ago)

Horophilia said:


> The answer is rather simple, because they are crap, decorated crap with huge endorsement and ads that you practically can see in every corner in the world.
> They mount cheap, run-off-the-mill chinese movement and add some bull stories to their brands to boost sale. The only, well two, things they excelled are in advertising and marketing.
> Even if all the decent watches in the world are destroyed and it comes down to 1 remaining DW, I wouldn't even wear it. I'll just use my phone to tell time.
> Here's a real watch to lighten up this post, Omega Blue Side of the Moon Aventurine


couldn’t say it better than this. Also thanks for the omega pic. Awesome piece!


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Tudor_MT said:


> This would be true, but most of us watch people can recommend a piece in the same price range as a fashion watch. It's not snobbery.


Maybe. I guess that depends on what you call a 'Fashion watch'. 

If it's a cheap watch with a big name brand on the dial selling for an inflated price, you're right.

If it's a cheap watch, like a Swatch (let's ignore the Elephant in the room for now!) that is intended to be, if not disposable, at least a short term wear, then I doubt many would recommend any watch in the same price (except a Casio and, to be honest, they're a fashion watch too in my mind).

Aside from the 'Brand recognition from another field' style watches, I don't think anyone's defined a 'fashion watch' satisfactorily yet.

If it is that, then I would probably agree with your statement.

M


----------



## watchenvogue (8 mo ago)

Imo one could also think about a fashion watch as a watch with a design outside of the most common archetypes (typical diver, simple elegant dresser, homage watches …) 

That‘s at least what I find interesting about the genre, looking, for example, at the gucci or versace collection there is a lot more variety between the two or either and a classic watch brand than between two classic watch brands. 
With homage watches becoming increasingly common among classic watch brands the better fashion models (Gucci, Versace, Hermes …) are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Clockoclock (8 mo ago)

I hate all fashion. I simply hate it when people wear clothes/accessories with BRAND printed all over. I think people simply look stupid wearing a mishmash of Emporio, Nike, DKNY, Adidas, Gucci etc etc clothes, shoes, accessories when they go out. Actually people look like idiots and they ARE idiots fueling and feeding a ridiculous “look at me! I have the ‘right’ fashion on me! I’m in!”-hysteria. Imagine the need to overpay 35€ for a t-shirt only because of a TEXT… A t-shirt that really is the same quality as a 7,99€ t-shirt from the same Bangladesh factory. And that’s why I shun fashion watches. In fact, I detest people buying a Rolex or Omega only because they have learned it is high end and want to show it off along with their Guess and Prada stuff.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Honestly, I don't have enough time and energy in my life to hate something as irrelevant as a watch based purely on some subjective definition of what arbitrary category it fits into. There's literally no lack of hate in this world, and I don't see the value in adding any more into the mix. I have bought watches of all kinds in the past; I would consider watches of all kinds in the future.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

Problem for me is that they are not built with any care or quality.

You buy a car from a car manufacturer and a watch from a watch manufacturer.

I wouldn't buy a Gucci branded car assembled cheaply in China so why buy a Gucci branded watch?


----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

Echoing others here, for me it is all about quality for value. Slapping a pricey brand name on an otherwise “low quality” watch and charging a lot for it is something that bothers people. Hell, slapping a pricey brand name on a well made product and marking up the price bothers people (see, eg, Rolex).

However, I would point out that Hermes is definitely a fashion brand and their watches are not looked down on in the same way as the other brands mentioned here. Same with Cartier. So the moniker “fashion brand” watches is not just watches made by fashion brands. But those watches of a certain lower/completely outsourced quality.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't hate Ralph Lauren watches . They are actually quite good.
Hermes makes fantastic watches, their Moonphase watch is a hit.
Montblanc although not exactly fashion co., makes superb watches.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Since Issey Miyake recently died, I realized I had to stop waiting to see if he came out with a watch that I liked in a smaller size for my wrist. I wanted one of his watches because it was a collaboration with Seiko and I was drawn to getting one. I bought one I liked, but it is huge.

Here is the one I got.

















Produced by Issey Miyake who creates perfumes and colognes, along with clothing.
Designed by Satoshi Wada who designs cars, Nissan and Audi.
Developed by Seiko

I guess this is a fashion watch, but it is with a great brand so in my mind it becomes a little more desirable.


----------



## Megaripple (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^ Per the above I think a couple of Miyake’s watches are definitely good pieces of design (TO and TWELVE), and one of the issues with fashion watches is that the better ones come from the world of product design, as with Wada. The Miyake x Seiko is fairly conventionally watch-y—the TO and TWELVE less so. There are watches from the likes of other design companies that might be interesting from a design standpoint, but have no corresponding watch standpoint.

One of the few that breaks through this is probably Braun—they’re mostly uninteresting quartzes (mine’s front-loading and has a slightly odd subdial placement but that’s about it), but are nicely done enough and close enough to to what we expect from a watch (and particularly a German watch), and they’re a company known for design without being a fashion company.

Interestingly I have a Seiko watch made in collaboration with Beams, but the Seiko name’s bigger. It plays with watch (and specifically Seiko) language—small quartz tank with dive-style dial—but I’d still probably call it a fashion watch.


----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

Although I dislike fashion watches, I can't say that I truly hate them. Once I realized there's better features and build quality in other brands, it opened my eyes to a whole new world.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

To me all watches are fashion watches. It’s not just some cheap brand that can be. A diver style watch not used for diving is a fashion choice by the wearer.
Here are two of my watches I clearly believe are fashion watches even if they have good quality from a good company.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny21 (2 mo ago)

I wore a Burberry quartz watch for years until I got a Rolex as my wedding watch post engagement. I guess they're both considered "fashion" watches but that's another discussion.

I got into how nicely the Rolex felt and the intricate details of a mechanical watch; it made me no longer want to wear my Burberry (which is basically a Fossil watch with Burberry branding from what I remember).

I still wear my fashion watch time to time, especially when I'm at home and know I will ding it up.

I already dinged my wedding watch and it hurt me to the soul. I don't want to do it again if I don't have to.


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

It still cracks me up to see costco and Sam's Club keeping invictus, Salvatore Ferragamo watches in glad cases.


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

for me it’s the cheap materials, excessive price based on brand name alone, and especially chronographs that don’t actually work as chronos and are just decorative.

most importantly,it. It’s their taking advantage of people who don't know anything about watches taking advantage of their brand to sell said overpriced pieces


----------



## cs1422 (Mar 12, 2020)

My wife was gifted a michele urban a while back.... I had to cringe when I saw the sale price! So much spent on a name alone that could have been spent on quality movements - plus not even any precious materials ugh


----------

